# My ratlets' cage :) *new pics pg. 3!*



## Night

Here's my cage. It's 6' long, a little over 2' wide, and a little over 5' tall. It houses my 12 rats  It's two Ferret Nations that I (permanently) modified by ripping out the wire on one whole side of each FN, and then using zip ties to hold them together.


----------



## Sara_C

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Their house is so beautiful! (As is yours, may i add!). I can't wait til i have enough space to have a ratty room like that.

Are towels easier to clean than regular bedding? Do you need a lot of spares?


----------



## VayeraGirl93

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

HOLY CRAP!!! that thing is SO awsome! my god--that must of cost u alot of money(even tho u combined the two together) way to make a huge cage!

by the way...how can u keep track of all of ur rats (12 is alot)? when do u play with all of them?


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

How do I keep track of them?  I don't really understand the question! They all know their names and will come when they hear them. Along with that, I generally know where I can find each of the rats, since they all have their favorite spots to be.

For playtime, I simply open the cage, put a ramp up, and the ratties come out and roam around the (rat-proofed) room 

Sara - I find that towels and fleece are much easier to clean than regular bedding. Bedding gets kicked everywhere, and it's hard to spot clean. With the towels, I simply take them out every 2-3 days, shake out all the food crumbs/raisins, then pop them in the wash. It's definitely good to have spare towels, since that way if I don't feel like doing laundry or forget, I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Sara_C

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I think i might try towels instead of Carefresh when i've used the bags i've just got. I'm sick of having to pick bits of bedding out of their food to determine how much they've got left, as well as half of it ending up on the floor after their mad half hours. I think towels look a _lot_ nicer too, and they must be cozier. Do they control odours well, though? 

I'm definitley thinking i might find some nice towels/fleece for the bottom of their cage...do you think velcro (the stuff with the sticky backs) help to keep it in place?


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Some rat owners have used velcro with success, though they all admit that it gets a bit icky after a while  But, I'm sure velcro isn't that expensive and can be replaced fairly often. 

Towels control odor extremely well! In fact, if you're switching from Carefresh to towels, you should notice a huge difference. Personally, I can't stand the smell of Carefresh, especially if it's a little dirty. For the litter boxes I have in my cage, I use pelleted litter (such as Yesterday's News), since other litters are too light and will just be kicked out. 

Towels can be a teensy bit of a hazard, though, since if they're chewed, they become stringy and rats can get their feet/nails caught in them. I've used towels for about 7 years now and have never had that problem. Just cut off any loose ends before you put the towels in the cage  Fleece, on the other hand, doesn't have that problem. Fleece is also fairly inexpensive, too, and comes in a wide array of colors and prints. I use a mixture of both in my cage.


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

my boys would go nuts on the towels i wish i could use them but they "go" when the mood strikes them. messy little critters LoL i would have to do laundry every day


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I see you've made it BIGGER! I bet your babies love that.


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Yes! I bought a second FN and combined the two  The maximum number of rats that can be housed in a Ferret Nation is 12, and because I'm such a cage ho, I don't "do" max numbers. So now they have a monster cage, and the rats are beyond elated.


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I finished making my boys cage bigger and I believe I can fit 9 rats in it...according to the rat calculator. They have SO much room now, lol they dont know what to do with it all. Ive been making hammocks and hanging tubes like crazy, so theres a total of 9 all together, only thing stoping me from making more is I've run outa yarn.


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

If you have a sewing machine or can get your hands on one, you should try sewing some hammocks for your rats. It seriously becomes an addiction  I'm constantly making my rats new hammocks, and they have tons of 'spares' that I have to keep in 2 huge storage totes. My double FN can house a whopping 24 rats, which is insane even to me.


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I have been crocheting like CRAZY! Im posting pic of the cage and everything right now.


----------



## reachthestars

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I will say that sewing does become VERY addictive, and it's so much cheaper than buying hammocks all the time!


----------



## Rat_Fink

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

OMG, that cage is SO fricken amazing. One day I shall have a cage as decent as that!

See i'm really hesistant to sew and buy really nice fleace like that for my ratties, because my girl Beatrix chew's material like crazy. Do any of your rats do that?


----------



## Vixie

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I have that calendar! 

And hopefully I am getting the add-on for my FN soon. =^_^=


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

haha, it's a lovely cage, but i can't help but notice that so many rat owners have such ridiculous color schemes. rats can see shades of blue, green, and a hint of ultraviolets, and they can't see clearly for more than a few feet. on that note, i keep my rat cage color-coordinated with everything else i've got (black with lime greens and purples).

night, your cage looks fabulous seeing as your whole room is bright and multicolored too, but at first glance it was definitely a "holy crap" reaction, lol.


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Haha, I definitely tend to paint rooms extremely bright (sometimes obnoxious) colors. Honestly, I think my room lifts my mood - it's so bright, airy, and colorful. Although I realize that my rats can't quite appreciate their cage's colors as much as I do, that certainly doesn't stop them from being extremely happy with it


----------



## smellycato

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

is that a guest room or your bed room? wouldnt 12 rats get awfully noisey at night? i have 2 and they enjoy throwing their bucket against the side of the cage.


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

It's my bedroom. They're rarely noisy at night. My only thing that ever gets annoying is when they quarrel with each other. Although no one's hurting each other, some of my rats are whiney and will start screaming the second another rat looks at them wrong


----------



## Vixie

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I've been meaning to ask you, Night, how do you keep the towels on the corners of the tray in the cage.

My boys pulled them right up until I sewed on some velcro on the corners.


----------



## ladylady

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

That is fab Night, can I put a link to this page on my myspace?


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Certainly, Lady 

Vixie - do you mean the smaller shelves, or all of the floors in the cage? For the half levels, there's wire at each corner that the plastic part of the shelf is held under by. I feed the fleece under those wires, and it holds them down really tightly. I'm going to steal Lilspaz68's pictures for a second so I can show you :wink: 

Back:










Front:










For the full floors, I don't have anything keeping the towels in place. The rats usually leave them alone, and I also resituate them a couple times a day


----------



## stockhart

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Wow, that's really really awesome! Where do you buy the fleeces from, and around how much do they cost?


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I buy fleece from JoAnn Fabrics. Cost depends on the type (anti-pill, polar, waffle) and whether you want print or solid. For solid colors, it's about $4-$6+ per yard; for print, it's $9-$15+ a yard. Some dollar stores carry thin fleece baby blankets. I have a couple, though they're from Kmart and Target (much thicker, and cost $5-$6).


----------



## Vixie

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Yeah, I figured out those held it down pretty well. -shrug- The velcro is working just fine for the bottom floor. 

But my poor little paws are sore from pushing the needle through the thick velcro...-sniffle-

(EDIT) I've gone with using the 'binder clips' I found at Walmart. They hold it pretty dern tight.


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

OoOoO I LOVE JoAnn Fabrics! lol, thats where I get my angel hair yarn


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Vixie, last time I was at target I saw iron on velcro. I bet that'd work better for you instead of sowing. It's what I'm going to get whenever I switch to linen bedding.


----------



## Vixie

*Re: My ratlets' cage *



cjshrader said:


> Vixie, last time I was at target I saw iron on velcro. I bet that'd work better for you instead of sowing. It's what I'm going to get whenever I switch to linen bedding.


Cool, I'ma go check that out.

I'm pretty sure, though, that it has some sort of adhesive that may melt in hot temperatures. -shrug- We'll have to see.


----------



## gems2022

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I have to tell you that when I saw this cage I was in AWWWWW! I want it and have to have it. I showed my husband and he loved it tooo. Yay for me. So maybe this summer when my daughter goes off to college and my husband moves all his music equipment out of my living room. I can get this cage. I absolutely love it. It also means more ratties for me!


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Melting in the dryer wouldn't be good ^^;;


----------



## gems2022

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

oops doubled post


----------



## RatFan

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

hey quick question..

insted of washing the towels in the washer could i wash them
in a bucket filled with warm water and some washing powder???

stunning ratties and cage you have there night


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I'm not sure how clean that will get them, but that method is fine as long as you rinse everything out and fully dry it before putting it back in the cage


----------



## lina

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Hi Night, I just love your cage and toys. I'm going to nick your idea with the fleece. 2 of my rats just kick the bedding out of the cage and it goes all over the floor so thanks for that one Lina.


----------



## ratvocate

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I have been using towels in my FN and so far I LOVE it compared to bedding! No more messy stuff all over the floor. I wash mine every couple of days. No smellies at all! I plan on eventually using all fleece on mine. I love fleece. Will get all my goodies from Night! I love all the colors. Very cheerful. :O)


----------



## lina

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

I have never seen a FN cages b4. Wish I knew about them b4 I got mine. The one I got is the same size as the FN but it only has 2 doors so it makes cleaning so hard. So putting fleece down will make it better coz I always miss bits what get into the corners.


----------



## ratpaws

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

WOAH. That's got to be the best cage I've seen. Wish I could afford one FN let alone 2!! I'm going to be saving up my money so by the end of the summer maybe I can get what you have!!


----------



## Alyssa_Rat

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

OMG THAT IS F#$%*&@ AWSOME!! i want a cage like that.. and *caugh* you like pink much? i think the only thing not pink is the Diet coke box, lol.. its to cute!! and wered you get that Calender?? ive been wanting a rat calender for like ever but i dont wanna order one off line.


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Thank you everyone! I have to admit, the doors are an extreme plus with the Ferret Nation cages. Especially since you can actually easily take them off while cleaning, so you don't have to move around them. It's great for me, since I have the two cages connected together; when cleaning, I remove the four doors in the middle.

I much, MUCH prefer using fabric bedding over things like CareFresh and such, since you can't really spot clean very well. So, when cleaning time comes around, you just have to dump it all out - you probably waste a lot of clean bedding that way. I spot clean the cage 1-3 times a day by just re-situating the towels and picking up any droppings that are outside of the litter boxes. Since the cage is so huge, and my ratties are FINALLY becoming more litter box trained (!!!), I only have to clean the cage once a week - and even at that, it's not really dirty at all! I love my cage. 

Alyssa_Rat - the calendar's from Petsmart.


----------



## Night

*Re: My ratlets' cage *

Here are some new pictures...

Cage left:










Cage right:


----------



## chrisstrikeagain

you have an infamous cage. its so pretty. and your rats are cute also.


----------



## IceLore

Ohhhh, where did you get the beaded ladder from? My rats would love that!

And just out of curiousity - what do you use to clip the fabric down?


----------



## Berks

I saw the beaded ladder at petsmart the other day in the bird isle. If it wasnt the same one its pretty darn close to it. I alsmost bought it and than found something else i wanted instead lol

night your cages are fabulous!!! almost makes me wanna buy another FN but i think i may have to sell my husband first


----------



## Vixie

I never thought of this as a cage..it's more like a habitat...xD


Gawd it's huge! I bet I could lay down in there comfortably(and I'm about 5'8")


----------



## Burdiepie

wow!!! that is an amazing cage!!! i wish i could afford that much on my ratties. its gorgeous! they look so happy! its a rattie paradise  

i have that calendar too btw  yay.


----------



## Burdiepie

do you have boys and girls? 

sorry i may have missed this but do they go to the bathroom in a specific place or just wherever in the cage?


----------



## hilli

that's a nice cage! i wish i had rats but they are illegal in iceland


----------



## Burdiepie

why are they illegal if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Forensic

Burdiepie said:


> do you have boys and girls?
> 
> sorry i may have missed this but do they go to the bathroom in a specific place or just wherever in the cage?


I don't want to presume and answer for Night... but I think she has spayed and neutered girls and boys...

And the pans tucked in the corners are their litter boxes.


----------



## hilli

burdiepie-pet rats are illegal in iceland because the government is afraid of them escaping and destroy icelandic nature.


----------



## Poppyseed

That's a load of bull. Domestic rats aren't wild rats! If they escaped, they would definately die D:

And why not allow rats that are spayed/neutered only? I hate when places do that and don't even know anything about the animal they are making illegal.

Why can't mice do the same thing?


----------



## hilli

mice are legal here in iceland but not rats.

yes i think it's bull that pet rats are illegal in iceland are you SURE that pet rats can't live in icelandic nature because if they can't then pet rats WILL be legal in iceland.


----------



## Night

Forensic is correct  I have both males and females, and I always speuter. They're about 75% litter box trained, which is amazing for such a large group, honestly!


----------



## RatFan

*gasp* its like a rattie condo apart from the spa but thats not far away lol!

also what type of towels do you use & does color matter? i found some towels at a local animal rescue op shop..


----------



## Night

I get all of my towels from Target. They're big, colorful, plush bath towels, and they're only $4.99 each! I love them, they're perfect.


----------



## KimmiesGuineas

Wow. That cage is amazing!


----------



## mislis787

hilli said:


> that's a nice cage! i wish i had rats but they are illegal in iceland


Rats are illegal in Iceland?? That really sucks!

Night, I would totally pay you to make an uber-cage for my rat-kids. your cage rocks my socks. I need a bigger soemthing-or-other to put all my boys in....limited amount of space, you know...*hint, hint*


----------



## mislis787

Now, I have a question: my older boys are now fixed (no more googlies!!!). If I do buy/make an uber-massive cage, would I be able to put all the fixed boys AND unfixed girls in the same cage? Or would the boys still be territorial and fight all the time? They aren't fighting amongst themselves anymore, but would a girlie in the cage change that? And I'd have a **** of a time finding a cage to house 4 fixed boys and 6 girls.


----------



## Night

A cage to house ten rats? Ferret Nation!

Intact females *do* make many male rats territorial and sometimes even aggressive, unfortunately. I adopted two young girls (too small to be spayed just yet!) and immediately my neutered boy, Widdershins, started fighting with the other boys and humping them. He's since calmed down, but he'd probably be even worse if the intact girls were actually IN the cage with him, instead of across the room like how they are now.

Completely depends on your males, though.


----------



## mislis787

Hmmm....good point. 
Iv'e been thinking about getting the girls fixed too, but I'll probably wait until all the available babies have homes, so I can take them all in. What's the youngest age they can spay/neuter?


----------



## Night

That completely depends on your vet and what he/she is comfortable with. With males, 8 weeks is usually when they're able to be neutered, though some can be done earlier if the rats are larger. With females, it's all about how big they are. Females mature and grow much slower than males when it comes to rats, so it may be 3-6 months before they're able to be spayed.


----------



## fallinstar

how do u keep ur rats from pulling the blankets up? im currently using towels in my cages atm and they mess it all up as soon as they get a chance!


----------

